# Help!



## lmhorgen (Jun 1, 2006)

I am making a large quantity of rice pilaf for a rehearsal dinner with very limited time. Because of this, I am wondering if I can make it ahead. I've never had a good experience with rice as a "left over" per say. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have access to a steamer it isn't a prob. I do it all the time. 

I simply grease down hotel pans, add the rice, add stock to just cover the rice( or if you put your hand flat on the rice, pour liquid till it comes to the top of your middle fingers, middle knuckle), add cubed butter and stem off for about 20-30 min. Add a brunoise of veggie first, sorry, left that out.

Just make sure to leave your rice with a little bit of a bite to it. And store until needed. Then steam uncovered in the steamer for about 15/20 min.before service, fluff and serve.

hope this helps a little...


----------



## lmhorgen (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you CrazyTATT,

I appreciate the response! Sounds easy enough!


----------

